# Ummmm Oops...



## monkeykoder (Oct 23, 2008)

I guess it isn't a big oops but it is an oops.  I placed a bid on a Fed 5b that I had assumed someone had already placed a higher bid on seems like $26 after shipping took the auction...


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok.

lol, what's the context here?


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 23, 2008)

Dubious Drewski said:


> Ok.
> 
> lol, what's the context here?



First google result
http://cameras.alfredklomp.com/fed5/

Not familiar with it, but 20 bucks for a camera doesn't seem too bad to me...


----------



## monkeykoder (Oct 23, 2008)

Well it should be fun but I was planning on waiting until I had a tad more money to spend what I thought was going to be $50 so my feelings are kinda mixed.


----------

